# City of Alexandria, Egypt



## Yellow Fever

Cerises said:


> Beautiful indeed! And the library is stunning.* When I get a chance I will try to upload some of my photos.*


yes please!


----------



## christos-greece

Cerises said:


> Beautiful indeed! And the library is stunning. *When I get a chance I will try to upload some of my photos.*


Yes, you should do that


----------



## christos-greece

Fisher man Alexandria by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1875 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


DSC00712 by daniel.kakiuthi, on Flickr


Amazing Stanley. by ayman6681, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria After Sunset! by xx Nemo xx, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge - Alexandria Courniche by Diabloooz, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge كوبري ستانلي by Hossam el-Hamalawy حسام الحملاوي, on Flickr


Inside the new Library of Alexandria, Egypt. by XavierDuran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Romanian theater by s--photography, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by mlzzz, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by mlzzz, on Flickr


45 knots by TenZ.NL (Hole in my heart), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria and the harbour from Qaitbay Citadel by leftgeek, on Flickr


l'Opéra by Nostalgía, on Flickr


l'Opéra by Nostalgía, on Flickr


l'Opéra by Nostalgía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by annapick1, on Flickr


Alexandria Winter Dawn - HDR by N3raf Studios, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt Port d’Alexandrie / Port of Alexandria by photodemarc13, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


Alexandria's Winter by N3raf Studios, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt Grande bibliothèque / The Great Library of Alexandria by photodemarc13, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt Grande bibliothèque / The Great Library of Alexandria by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## Geborgenheit

Fantastic! Would love to visit Alexandria.


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria & The Medeteranian by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr


Alexandria City by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by wkk_1999, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by wkk_1999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montaza Royal Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montaza Royal Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montaza Royal Garden Gate by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria corniche, coastal road by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montazah Palace Gardens III H.D.R by Islam kotb, on Flickr


Alexandria .... The Pearl of Mediterranean by Nile Sun Travel, on Flickr


Alexandria الاسكندرية by Maggie Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3010 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3003 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3027 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3016 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3012 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_2977 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3008 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3013 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3019 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3040 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3002 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_2980 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Alf Gillman, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


Monument of the Unknown Navy Soldier, Alexandria, Egypt by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


Citadel of Qaitbay by Khuder Trifi, on Flickr


Montazah Palace Gardens III H.D.R by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex by Night (Montazah Garden) by StefoF, on Flickr


Alexandria by StefoF, on Flickr


IMG_2976 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


IMG_3020 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ocean Terminal Alexandria Egypt by jimrankin26, on Flickr


Montazah Palace Gardens III H.D.R by Islam kotb, on Flickr


Old Flats. by ayman6681, on Flickr


The Sea St. Alexandria. by ayman6681, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria's Winter by N3raf Studios, on Flickr


Alexandria Sea Front by Simon Bolton UK, on Flickr


king farouk`s palace in Alexandria , Egypt by samar-photography, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt Grande bibliothèque / The Great Library of Alexandria by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by iahvector, on Flickr


La Mer by Omar Adel ©, on Flickr


La Mer by Omar Adel ©, on Flickr


La Mer by Omar Adel ©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Mer by Omar Adel ©, on Flickr


Alex by Night (Montazah Garden) by StefoF, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina (Βιβλιοθήκη της Αλεξάνδρειας) όπως ξαναχτίστηκε πρόσφατα με διεθνή βοήθεια. by igalanom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

boats beached in Alexandria by Carpe Feline, on Flickr


Alexandria Corniche by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr


Montaza Palace Gardens by N3raf Studios, on Flickr


A Perfect Sailing Weather by Damon | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Pathway by Damon | Photography, on Flickr


Boats by Dina ♥, on Flickr


Alexandria sea by DRAGON fire4, on Flickr


Elegant Architecture, Cafe Trianon, Alexandria, Egypt by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Egypt by MaryLemm, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Egypt by MaryLemm, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Egypt by MaryLemm, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Egypt by MaryLemm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alexandria at 80s and 90s*


03_Alexandria - Kaid Ibrahim Mosque 1980 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


03_Alexandria - memorial of the unknown soldier (KHEDIVE ISMAIL MEMORIAL) by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


03_Alexandria_ by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Glymenopoulo by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

kaytbay castle by msobeh1, on Flickr


city sky by Mahmoud Salah El-Din, on Flickr


Alexandria beach by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


Alexandria by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley Bridge - Alexandria Courniche by Diabloooz, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by mlzzz, on Flickr


45 knots by TenZNL.com, on Flickr


Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cairo Tour from Alexandria Port by mahmoudheakal, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by wkk_1999, on Flickr


IMG_3012 by DennisTsang, on Flickr


Untitled by iahvector, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex by Max Zaher, on Flickr


Family of cats by the sea by Sherif Wagih, on Flickr


DSC02150 by HTM_MnsOOr, on Flickr


Look around by Sherif Wagih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanly Bridge by bassemadelphotography, on Flickr


The sea & the sunset .. by D80-Ahmed, on Flickr


Diferentes piezas arqueólogicas. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Follow the leader by Sherif Wagih, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Very nice pics! :master:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Montana palace by mohamadaldaly, on Flickr


A Castle In Water by Damon | Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ©Berger / Proalps, on Flickr


winter ... by A.Essmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An Evening in Alexandria Egypt by benzaki1 ||| Photography |||, on Flickr


ALEXANDRIA by Yara Amar, on Flickr


الثورة تتمرد - Rebel by Marc Sednaoui, on Flickr


2008-10-03 001 023 by Kodak Agfa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria DSC_9590 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9592 by cjb22, on Flickr


alex DSC_9167 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9308 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Alex .. by Hassan Sadek, on Flickr


DSCF2729 by Marianne1509, on Flickr


Harbour and Bibliotecha Alexandrina (Alexandria) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


DSB_1774 by Dirk Rosseel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by gounie, on Flickr


four towers bridge by harrypwt, on Flickr


late afternoon in alexandria by harrypwt, on Flickr


alexandria old city apartment by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fortress in alexandria by harrypwt, on Flickr


alexandria coastal area by harrypwt, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by Mohabovic, on Flickr


alexandria puddle ... by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0276 Alexandria (Egypt) by anasshafiq, on Flickr


street of alexandria by harrypwt, on Flickr


Street barber by mohammed algoozi, on Flickr


alexandria city lamp posts by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

04_Alexandria - Stanley Beach and Bridge by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Streetcar_08 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


2013-06-19 18.09.48 by INKAZI, on Flickr


2013-06-19 19.48.49 by INKAZI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Egypt #Alexandria #rain #cold #winter #weather #f4f #love #snow by KeSHoW, on Flickr


Winter Strikes by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Salamlek Palace by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


El Palacio / The Palace by Hesanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamad Khedr, on Flickr


Alexandria Egypt HDr by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Streetcar_00 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Sidi Bishr by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by sheila.attia, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Old Court House by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Ramleh Streetcar Station and Metropole Hotel by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Stanley Beach 2009 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

04_Alexandria - Cleopatra-Hammamat Streetcar Station 2010_01 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Chatby - Alexandria University Rectory 2003 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


Panorámica Alejandría by mlalmorox, on Flickr


Alexandria 4570 by mlalmorox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr


Wintery Alexandria Scene by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr


Light house Alexandria by Mohabovic, on Flickr


entrance gate by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


Alexandria by Lili Shafinaz, on Flickr


Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An Alexandrian day by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr


Boats by Dina ♥, on Flickr


Alexandria sea by DRAGON fire4, on Flickr


Qaitbay Castle by DRAGON fire4, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Life in Alexandria Egypt by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr


JetSetWay.com - Alexandria, Egypt by jetsetway, on Flickr


Al Ameerah at Alexandria, Egypt by W&Ps Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03_Alexandria - Streetcar by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr


02_Alexandria - Street Scene_44 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


Alexandria - Egypt by Raed Asfour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by Raed Asfour, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


Fort at Alexandria by genghis.postlethwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9590 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9592 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9589 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria DSC_9534 by cjb22, on Flickr


alex DSC_9167 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9847 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9308 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

القائد ابراهيم . by Noha Tammam, on Flickr


Sunset along Alexandria by jlevinger, on Flickr


02_Alexandria - Princess Ferial Garden (El Khaldeen Garden) by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


04_Alexandria - Hada'iq and El Montazah Palace 2004 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by sparqx, on Flickr


Desert walk - monastery between Alexandria and Cairo by sparqx, on Flickr


Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by sparqx, on Flickr


Alexandria - Helnan Palestine Hotel - sunrise by sparqx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03_Alexandria - Corniche 1987 by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


EGYPT - Stopping water leakages (Feature) by EU Neighbourhood Info Centre, on Flickr


Alexandria skyline by nomotto, on Flickr


Alex by Ala Kheir., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

02_Alexandria - Saad Zaghloul Square by usbpanasonic, on Flickr


Untitled by sninee, on Flickr


up xiv by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


fishing by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

another market ii by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


skyline by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


Untitled by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


another market by tetrachromacy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina- Plaza by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Lighthouse, Montazzah Palace by kkurman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Faculty of Engineering, Alexandria University by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

DSC_8130 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

alexandria-egypt by Santa Claus Travel Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lifestyle - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Biblioteca de Alejandria by Alberto-g-rovi, on Flickr

090508 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TheCitadel-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Quaitbay by kkurman, on Flickr

Alexandria stadium gate by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

090507 Alexandria-05.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-02.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-04.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

090507 Pompey's Pillar & Sphinx, Alexandria.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25

Does Alexandria look cleaner than Cairo or is it just my impression?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Alexandria is more cleaner than Cairo, i think too


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-1213916 by Ahmed Baibars, on Flickr

Peak Traffic by Unique Earth, on Flickr

Port Said (Alexandria) Egypt by Tevern Partners, on Flickr

Bridge lights by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley bridge by omerfares, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Among My Souvenirs - Alexandria Egypt - Montazah Palace - Dead Puppy / Blood Blisters by ramalama_22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Islam kotb, on Flickr

Alexandria skyline by nomotto, on Flickr

Blue Sky Travel: Every town in ancient Rome had an amphitheatre by Blue Sky Travel Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

^^..Cairo is twice as large as Alexandria and very dense. It has many more cars and industries causing high levels of traffic and pollution. Thus making it dirty and congested looking..:hmm:


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Chasing the Light by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

From another angle Alexandria egypt by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Alexandria by Day by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the sea when the light reflect on .. by Amr Sliem, on Flickr

Port Said (Alexandria) Egypt by Tevern Partners, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Bridge lights by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr

IELTS Preparations by What's up Youth Professional Services, on Flickr

Alexandria ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Stanley bridge by omerfares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by manal_137, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay by MMAR.Photography, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre in Alexandria (Egypt) by collage42 Pia M.-Vittoria S. OFF13-19 Sept, on Flickr

IMG-1213916 by Ahmed Baibars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt by Paul Bruner Photography, on Flickr

IMG-1258744 by Ahmed Baibars, on Flickr

IMG-1258743 by Ahmed Baibars, on Flickr

The Harbor by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt in the summer par sherbini, sur Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt in the summer par sherbini, sur Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt par sherbini, sur Flickr


King foaad street Alexandria Egypt par modi_elsadany, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Market, Egypt by naresh R photography, on Flickr

Daily Life - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

P1020567 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020565 by npdt18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1020598 by npdt18, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Ty Clark Photography, on Flickr

اسكندرية by Mali993, on Flickr

P1020594 by npdt18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza view by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Rear and defensive window at Citadel by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr

Alexandria sky and sea by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Light in movement by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Egypt by keso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt by keso, on Flickr

P1020595 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020565 by npdt18, on Flickr

People of Egypt by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

090507 Pompey's Pillar & Sphinx, Alexandria.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by theaterd, on Flickr

Rainy Day by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Chatby by konde, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by theaterd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Like a painting by ahmedabdalltif, on Flickr

the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr

Light in movement by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street of alexandria, egypt by harrypwt, on Flickr

Port of Alexandria by D-Stanley, on Flickr

DSC_8136 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed_Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8135 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

IMG_8640 by tonydang1, on Flickr

Shades of nature by anneyounan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt Day 1 by ahmadzamri, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt Day 1 by ahmadzamri, on Flickr

Palace of Shisha by DobingDesign, on Flickr

alexandria-egypt by LanderoZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt in the summer by sherbini, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina- Plaza by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Lighthouse, Montazzah Palace by kkurman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lifestyle - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

090508 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Biblioteca de Alejandria by Alberto-g-rovi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Stephen R. Sizer, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria, by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

Qaitbay Caitadel - Egypt by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr

2015-01-03_05-00-26 by ahmedabdalltif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Bridge lights by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr

Alexandria ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge of the Montazah Palace, Montaza Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt by Fco. Javier Cid, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Alexandria skyline by nomotto, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Swimming Sunset by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Alexandria beach sunset, Cairo and Alexandria Tours by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria Tram by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Wilson Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great updates bro! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

EGTI-112010_839R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

SunShine by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Mirage on "الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini" by Taka Umemura, on Flickr

Summer morning in Alexandria Egypt by zankalony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_0900 by hmilad, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hmilad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 alexandria - 028 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 031 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 034 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 001 - port by Harley Katz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 alexandria - 010 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 016 - el gondy el maghool square by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 018 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 024 by Harley Katz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Carl Eloise, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Library roof by william morris, on Flickr

2013 alexandria - 018 by Harley Katz, on Flickr

path5sw by alja|ja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt. by Antonio Max, on Flickr

20150727_080638 by zankalony, on Flickr

Abandoned Lighthouse by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

IMG_7691 ALEXANDRIA by Meir Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## didoarch

I know that Alexandria is great, but what I am wondering is if the city is okay to visit now? I know that a year or two ago there were very serious riots and I want to know if all has settled down in Egypt so I can go with my family.


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by Ahmed Khames, on Flickr

Alexandria Library. by Ahmed Kafrawi, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Nagat El-Kahky, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Stanly Bridge by MMAR.Photography, on Flickr

Driving past the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ancient Roman Theater, Alexandria, Egypt by Christy Lang, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

#history of #Alexandria #art #تاريخ #الاسكندرية #egypt by 4fb2010efa9bbcfc2a04e8153040125e, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Beach by Nagat El-Kahky, on Flickr

20150727_080638 by zankalony, on Flickr

Everyone is walking on his pathway. by Ahmed Kafrawi, on Flickr

Alexandria by Carl Eloise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bahari by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Stanly Bridge by MMAR.Photography, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr


----------



## Beril

a very difficult city


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ What do you mean "difficult"?


----------



## christos-greece

EGTI-112010_838R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Khaled ElAdawy, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanly Bridge by MMAR.Photography, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #sunset #amazing #view by boody_boy890, on Flickr

♜ Biblioteca de Alejandria - Egipto ♜ by Leyva Group International, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

♜ Biblioteca de Alejandria - Egipto ♜ by Leyva Group International, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr

Castle inside the Park by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

Bahari - 3 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful bridge by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Corniche vom Windsor Palace aus gesehen by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CSC_4537-3 by hamada99, on Flickr

Clambering up the platform by Izaac Cole, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel close by Izaac Cole, on Flickr

Alexandria Library by Izaac Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria.Egypt-Library-2003 by Tom Joyce, on Flickr

Stanley, Alexandria, Egypt by Ahmed Samy, on Flickr

The ampetheatre by Izaac Cole, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

very nice and impressive physical character of the city..


----------



## MojoRisin123

How abouth the ruins under the sea? are they visitables?


----------



## christos-greece

MojoRisin123 said:


> How abouth the ruins under the sea? are they visitables?


I dont know that; and also i dont know if you can visit them...


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Suburbia by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Alexandria, Corniche at last sunrays by Don-Pixel, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

CSC_4537-3 by hamada99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt - Alexandria by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Train Station by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Beach الانفوشى by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italian Consulate-General in Alexandria, Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

rn Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Ryan Monsen, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Citadel of Quaitbay by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - View from Citadel of Quaitbay by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Egypt-14A-148 - Al-Montazah Palace by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

DSC_8129 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed_Abbas, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay II by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mm.Christina by yumi now, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Eastern Harbour by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

Alexandria-Egypt by Eslam Mido, on Flickr

IMG_3645 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3435 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Seedi Yaqoot Mosque by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

اسكندراني .. والبحـر عنواني by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

christos-greece said:


> Egypt - Alexandria - Eastern Harbour by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr


Need to clean! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay III by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Sliem, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr

Castle inside the Park by Tatyana_h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful bridge by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Corniche vom Windsor Palace aus gesehen by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower

One of my must go places when I go to Egypt. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Egypt-14A-148 - Al-Montazah Palace by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Castle inside the Park by Tatyana Hamn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Allah #thinking #Alexandria #Egypt by boody_boy890, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by dalbera, on Flickr

I'm here. by afiq&nisah, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by geoffhuggins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8640 by tonydang1, on Flickr

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandria. 1. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Alex by Ala Kheir., on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandria. 1. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street of alexandria, egypt by harrypwt, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed_Abbas, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley bridge in Alexandria by xx Nemo xx, on Flickr

Inside the new Library of Alexandria, Egypt. by XavierDuran, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by mlzzz, on Flickr

Alexandria and the harbour from Qaitbay Citadel by leftgeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ancient Roman Theater, Alexandria, Egypt by Christy Lang, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

#history of #Alexandria #art #تاريخ #الاسكندرية #egypt by 4fb2010efa9bbcfc2a04e8153040125e, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Alexandria, Corniche at last sunrays by Don-Pixel, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

CSC_4537-3 by hamada99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ancient Roman Theater, Alexandria, Egypt by Christy Lang, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

#history of #Alexandria #art #تاريخ #الاسكندرية #egypt by 4fb2010efa9bbcfc2a04e8153040125e, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Suburbia by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bahari - 3 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

DSC_1575 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_0900 by hmilad, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hmilad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Sliem, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed_Abbas, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

IMG_8640 by tonydang1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by harrypwt, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandria. 1. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

317 by Joanot, on Flickr

Fort Qaitbey scene by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Alexandrian Sea by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

742 by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

741 by Joanot, on Flickr

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

709 by Joanot, on Flickr

748 by Joanot, on Flickr

317 by Joanot, on Flickr

741 by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

247 by Joanot, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

DSC_5801 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Shades of nature by anneyounan, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by tonydang1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt. Day 2 by Ahmad Zamri Ahmad Zahir, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by chato_eg, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bahari - 3 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

DSC_1575 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful bridge by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Corniche vom Windsor Palace aus gesehen by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

Anfoushy Children's Hospital on the road out to Qaitbey Citadel by Ruth, on Flickr

Carriage in square in the old Turkish quarter by Ruth, on Flickr

090508 Alexandria-03.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

DSC_5540 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

MSND7_2349 by Muhammed Salem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

A city sunset by Jasmin Roselinde, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr

MSND7_2353 by Muhammed Salem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Stefano by Yossef Kafaga, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

Anfoushy Children's Hospital on the road out to Qaitbey Citadel by Ruth, on Flickr

DSC_5792 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

A city sunset by Jasmin Roselinde, on Flickr

Carriage in square in the old Turkish quarter by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSND7_2349 by Muhammed Salem, on Flickr

MSND7_2353 by Muhammed Salem, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montazah Palace by Mohamed Maher, on Flickr

At Night by Khaled M. K. HEGAZY, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompey's Pillar, Alexandria, Egypt by Gemma Smyth, on Flickr

Cat at Pompey's Pillar, Alexandria, Egypt by Gemma Smyth, on Flickr

Alexandria Library by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

The city and the ships by Zeinab Mohamed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another overview for the beach in Sidi Bishr by Zeinab Mohamed, on Flickr

#alexandria #egypt #montazapalace🏯❤ by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

DSC_5823 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr

IMG_8640 by Tony Dang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Egypt-14A-148 - Al-Montazah Palace by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EGTI-112010_838R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Like a painting by ahmedabdalltif, on Flickr

Light in movement by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luftballonverkäufer by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Bootswerft am Strand by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8129 by Nick, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

Tranquility ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8640 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Faculty of Engineering, Alexandria University by Israel Hinojosa Baliño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

street cart by harrypwt, on Flickr

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Suburbia by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

CSC_4537-3 by hamada99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Allah #thinking #Alexandria #Egypt by boody_boy890, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by dalbera, on Flickr

I'm here. by afiq&nisah, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by geoffhuggins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8640 by tonydang1, on Flickr

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandria. 1. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Ägypten 1999 (734) Alexandria: Montaza Palace by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Ancient Rubble on the Slope of the Serapeum. Pompey's Pillar and the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Wilson Freitas, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

you are the best, Chris!


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8425 by je_blanco, on Flickr

IMG_8382 by je_blanco, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Alexandrian Coast by earthdrifting, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

709 by Joanot, on Flickr

748 by Joanot, on Flickr

317 by Joanot, on Flickr

741 by Joanot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

247 by Joanot, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by Moustafa Borhan, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr

Sidewalks of Alexandria by Ruth, on Flickr

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The courtyard at the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

San Stefano by Yossef Kafaga, on Flickr

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## Cerises

^^ Poli wraies photografies. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

♜ Biblioteca de Alejandria - Egipto ♜ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An Egyptian Tabby. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

DSC_5630 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Bahary, Alexandria, Egypt by Khaled ElAdawy, on Flickr

Ancient Rubble on the Slope of the Serapeum. Pompey's Pillar and the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Statue of Ptolemy II Philadelphus in Front of Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Alexandria by Solewalker, on Flickr

DSC_2543 by George Wafiq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

great wall in alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by Ruth, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by EslamKooo PhotoGraPhy, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Sphinx, Pompeys Pillar by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

741 by Joanot, on Flickr

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040210 by William Saito, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

(0748) Enamorats by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

مصر تحتفل بالرئيس | الإسكندرية 8 يونيو 2014 by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hsawires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria / Egypt by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Ahmed Khames, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya

Some selected photos from my trip to Egypt this summer.

I had heard mixed reviews of Egypt from visitors with most having good experiences but some having very bad experiences. However, I must say the Egypt trip was the highlight of my life. It is an incredible country with tremendous personality and energy, especially interesting if you like history. The people are amazing! Extremely friendly, inviting and curious. 


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Montazah Palace by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Roman Amphitheater of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Skyline of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr


Citadel of Qaitbey by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Driving past the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Lining Alexandria's waterfront... by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luftballonverkäufer by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Bootswerft am Strand by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

(0748) Enamorats by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luftballonverkäufer by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Bootswerft am Strand by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8425 by je_blanco, on Flickr

IMG_8382 by je_blanco, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Alexandrian Coast by earthdrifting, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Alexandria l الأسكندريـة الجميلـة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompey's Pillar and Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr

#People of #egypt #portrait #blackandwhite #photography #vsco #iphone6 #art by ahmad jouhar, on Flickr

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar, Alexandria, Egypt by Gemma Smyth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

San Stefano by Yossef Kafaga, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by Moustafa Borhan, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr

Sidewalks of Alexandria by Ruth, on Flickr

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The courtyard at the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EGTI-112010_838R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

lights by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7002 - Library of Alexandria VII by Joanot, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

The Streets of Alexandria by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3393 aa ( Intensity ) 2017 by Hazem Abdelrahman, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alessandria d'Egitto / Alexandria by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alessandria d'Egitto / Alexandria by Luigi Rosa, on Flickr

Muhammad Ali Pasha statue by Ahmed Hedaya, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay #Alexandria #everydayafrica #everydayeverywhere #egyptshots #everydaymiddleeast #streetphotography #photography #medailylife #dailylife #thisisegypt #lifestyle #egypt #magnumphotos70 #egyptianstreets #sooraharabic by Ahmed Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Tarek Ibrahim, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

DSC_0900 by hsawires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

Roshdi District by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

Each in his own world by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_EGY0384-5 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0363-101 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0374-112 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0387-8 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8425 by je_blanco, on Flickr

IMG_8382 by je_blanco, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Alexandrian Coast by earthdrifting, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by ShaunMYeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

Statue of Ptolemy II Philadelphus in Front of Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

great wall in alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrian Sea by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on 
Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Wilson Freitas, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pretty girl.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040210 by William Saito, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by Moody Man, on Flickr

_RJS8531 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Around egypt #siwa #marsaaalam #dahab #taba #rasshietan #hurghada #gouna #sharmelshiekh #alexandria #luxorandaswan by Moustafa T.abdallah, on Flickr

One corner of Alexandria beach area by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

*************_82261352-stock-photo-montaza-palace-in-alexandria-egypt by TOMATOUR АЛЕКСАНДРИЯ,H, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

_EGY0282-20 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria l الأسكندريـة الجميلـة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Alexandria's Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Zakcq Lockrem, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Stanley Beach. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

alexandria by Edoi , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watch your Back by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria at dusk by ancny, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

inner alexandria by Giorgio Montersino, on Flickr

Alexandrian traffic by Louise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Fort Qaitbey scene by M Gilmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

Montaza Palace by Hossam Ghaith, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria 31 by mfnure31, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Photo by Dennis Deng by waldo-x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria at dusk by ancny, on Flickr

Cool buildings in Alexandria by Colleen, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 62 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

Egypt10_1504 by Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Morning Light - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt&#x27;s pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria&#x27;s Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Building Reflection by M Gilmore, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by bolbolaan, on Flickr

Alexandria by night - 1 by Mo Bass, on Flickr

alexandria by Edoi , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

20050412-007eg by i-Globe, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by 350 .org, on Flickr

Everyday Egypt - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Alexandria by Jesse, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt&#x27;s pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by songsl, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar, Alexandria by Dan, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

view from the ship by David, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening at Roman amphitheater in Egypt by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Montazah Palace Alexandria at night by Wadan, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Sonnenschirmflut by Manani&#x60;s Welt, on Flickr

Roof tops Alexandria Egypt by Simon Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Tranquility ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_5701 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Sa&#x27;at Al Zouhour Square by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

_EGY0389-10 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3393 aa ( Intensity ) 2017 by Hazem Abdelrahman, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

_EGY0282-20 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria by Salai, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Brooke Novak, on Flickr

Montaza Gardens. Alexandria, Egypt. by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Armchair Traveling - Alexandria, Egypt by Jill Clardy, on Flickr

The Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre in Alexandria (Egypt) by Pia M. - Vittoria S. // OFF OFF, on Flickr

Sunset over the Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt by Dominic johnson, on Flickr

Alexandria by Solewalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0898 by hsawires, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt by Scott Wolfe, on Flickr

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Lines. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria by Salai, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 62 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

Montazah, Alexandria Egypt by Nassef El Shawarby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Montaza Lighthouse and Sunset (IMG_1942) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Sunset at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

_EGY0387-8 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El-Corniche Street, Alexandria, Egypt by Magdy Tanious, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Alexandria by songsl, on Flickr

Alexandria by Melissa Wall, on Flickr

Alexandria 31 by mfnure31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Dennis Deng by waldo-x, on Flickr

Alex Corniche by Chris F, on Flickr

Fish Market شادر السمك by Hossam el-Hamalawy, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA by Aida Younos, on Flickr

inner alexandria by Giorgio Montersino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The King Farouk Royal Palace, the Montazah Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

IMG_1784 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

DSC_0586 by George Wafiq, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Khaled Saber Haridi, on Flickr

Shoot Idea by Shoot Idea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS8564 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Field Of The Unknown Soldier l ميدان الجندي المجهول by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Untitled by nanisalleh, on Flickr

35/100 - Amanda by Sogs Karim, on Flickr

People of Egypt by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1254 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1256 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1258 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1271 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1268 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Masjid Manar El Islam by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

26/100 - Nehal by Sogs Karim, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kate in Bar, Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

✅ 07053 - Alexandria (Egypt) by Joanot Bellver ⭐, on Flickr

Summer in Alexandria_Egypt by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moving Traffic in Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt waterfront by David, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Montaza Bridge (IMG_1922) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria_Egypt 9 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The al-Montazah Water Sports, the Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Salamlek el-Montazak, the Paradise Beach, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria - Egypt by Airton Morassi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt 2021 Playing dress up during Eid festivities @dvanderperre by Didier Vanderperre, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

DSC_1184_810 by Mohamed Elmorr, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

07324 - Alexandria by Joanot Bellver ⭐, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge_Alexandria_Egypt 2007 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

el corniche, alexandria - egypt by paulkahil, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Egypt10_1465 by Wallace, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - City Tour by Fabio, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria_Egypt 9 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Everyday Egypt - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Alexandria by Salai, on Flickr

Sunset over the Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt by Dominic johnson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

_RJS8504 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Montaza Gardens. Alexandria, Egypt. by David, on Flickr

Alexandria National Museum by David Stanley, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Noha Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

el corniche, alexandria - egypt by paulkahil, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria by D L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Egypt D7K_8784 by David Dawson DDP Travel Photography, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria_ egypt_ Sidi Bisher Mosque by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Montazah, Alexandria Egypt by Nassef El Shawarby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Kate in Bar, Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria by Solewalker, on Flickr

El-Corniche Street, Alexandria, Egypt by Magdy Tanious, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria Busy Night by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Des del despatx de Konstandinos Kavafis 2 by Xevi V, on Flickr

Abou Mandour by Xevi V, on Flickr

The Citadel of Alexandra by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria Egypt : Westward view of the city and the Mediterranean by Rodolfo Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

_RJS8543 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Muhammad Ali Pasha statue by Ahmed Hedaya, on Flickr

20121218-002eg by i-Globe, on Flickr

Egypt - Arab Youth Write The Untold Stories of Women on Wikipedia by UN Women Arab States, on Flickr


----------

